# Freeport Grouper Run Tomorrow



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I can use one or two for a grouper run out of Freeport tomorrow. Leaving BB around 0600 and return around dark-thirty. PM if interested.
Jerry


----------



## 09 ag fan (Apr 19, 2013)

If I had the funds to split cost I would be there. soon.


----------



## CJsportsmonkey (Dec 5, 2012)

Haha...I saw your boat at BBB and told my buddy that your boat was pretty **** sweet! How did y'all do? Pretty much struck out in the surf.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Well, we did not get the grouper or wahoo we went out for. Too calm is my excuse but it is one I have made frequently when fishing in glassy conditions. After 55 years of fishing one would think I had calm water figured out...

We did get a nice batch of beeliners so the day was in no way a skunker.


----------

